# WSP micas?



## Stacyspy (Jul 18, 2016)

The site says they now have 84 colors. I had never ordered micas from them before, but they are offering "pacific blue" 2 oz. for $4.71 (2oz. is regularly $5.95), so I'll give it a shot. 
Anyone have experience with their new micas? I'm looking for a new supplier, who would you recommend? Looking for a good product, soap stable palate of colors at a decent price. Thanks


----------



## dibbles (Jul 18, 2016)

I would recommend Nurture Soap Supplies. The micas are all tested and pictures in CP and MP are both shown. It is also easy to find the soap safe micas - they are listed separately. And the customer service is great. I haven't really used WSP's micas, except a couple of free samples I got with my orders. They seem to be fine.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 18, 2016)

I've used several of WSP micas and had good luck with them. My only complaint is they seem to change up their inventory a lot. I like something I try, go back to get more and it's not available. Very frustrating.

I prefer Nurture Soap Supplies, they are just as good, and some even better, and I feel like I can count on them to continue to carry what I need.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 18, 2016)

Are there any must have colors from Nurture?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 18, 2016)

You can purchase some sample groups in the color families you like - The Vibrants cover the basics. Her sample sizes are a generous tsp. Living in MO - she is from IN, you will have them quickly.

The only micas I use


----------



## moonbeam (Jul 18, 2016)

Have you tried MadOils ? I love them, their service is great and the site says which ones are soap stable. They are my supplier of choice for Micas, I like several of their FOs too.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, $100 later, I'm going to give Nuture a try...lol... In my defense, I did buy 2 FOs... one I dislike personally, but everyone else seems to love, Fairy Garden, and I'm going to try 8th and Ocean, just because it sounds like it smells good.
I'll try Mad Oils as well, my credit card has to recover first...lol
Thanks all!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with Nurture. I love their Micas and they are quick with getting product out.


----------



## Viore (Jul 18, 2016)

It seems every time i use the mica samples from WSP in my CP soap, they morph on me. You really have to read the reviews to find out if the mica is CP stable. I finally gave up on micas from WSP and use oxides instead. When I run out of oxides I'll order from Nurture.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 18, 2016)

I buy from MO as well. I am the proud owner of all of their FO's. I'm slowly soaping through them, but have loved all of them OOB. - Even my despised sweet floral ones.

I have received a number of her sample mica colorants - Many are duplicates of Nurture. (Carrie told me once that they had shared a common vendor at one time). I have been so happy with Nurture that I won't even buy from another vendor. As I am leaning towards a small business, the fewer vendors I need to work with the better.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 18, 2016)

Cindy2428 said:


> I buy from MO as well. I am the proud owner of all of their FO's. I'm slowly soaping through them, but have loved all of them OOB. - Even my despised sweet floral ones.
> 
> I have received a number of her sample mica colorants - Many are duplicates of Nurture. (Carrie told me once that they had shared a common vendor at one time). I have been so happy with Nurture that I won't even buy from another vendor. As I am leaning towards a small business, the fewer vendors I need to work with the better.



I also love micas from Nurture and MO. 

MO FOs are fantastic - except one: Grow a Pear Tree. It behaved worse in CP than any FO I've ever used: separating so much I almost blew out a SB on it. I ended up throwing out my finished bars - the scent morphed and smelled like faded plastic/ the bars were crumbly. Just awful. Smells great in B&B though...


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm a fan of Nurture first, MO's second. Mad Oils micas are pricier, some are touchier than Nurture, ex: needs more mica to get full color or mica color doesn't turn out identical to dry mica, etc. I solved that by soaping tiny color samples of all micas I receive (whether it's Nurture or MO) to use as a reference to know exactly how they perform) 

Nurture is constantly - and I mean 24/7 -  streamlining her products and service!

Word of warning though: MO's jasmine fo turned my soap brown, the drastically faded for most of the cure but has somewhat recovered. It's not unpleasant, but not accurate either, and with the brown discoloration I won't order again. (this was a high lard recipe)


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 19, 2016)

I purchase from Steph's Micas and More https://www.facebook.com/groups/889917644394400/?ref=bookmarks and love her micas. They are also a little less expensive but she only takes orders once a month.


----------



## queennikki (Jul 19, 2016)

I really like Steph's Micas and More as well, beautiful colors!


----------

